# All for One Gift Voucher - Expired



## frash (29 Nov 2007)

I got €100 in those 'All for One' gift vouchers last xmas.

I kept forgetting to spend it & have now realised that it expired 2 days ago (Nov 27th).

I tried to see if Woodies would accept there at lunchtime but they won't.

Is there anything I can do to redeem them?
The company's but I live in hope that someone here has the answer.


----------



## Nige (29 Nov 2007)

frash said:


> I got €100 in those 'All for One' gift vouchers last xmas.
> 
> I kept forgetting to spend it & have now realised that it expired 2 days ago (Nov 27th).
> 
> ...


 
although the website says no, I e-mailed them and was told they would reissue a voucher for an admin fee (I think it was €8).


----------



## frash (29 Nov 2007)

Cheers for the tip.

I just got off the phone to them & asked for my paper based vouchers to be exchanged for a card. 
They told me there'd be a 2 week delay on it so I told them the vouchers were almost expired. She didn't seem concerned.


----------



## manus (29 Nov 2007)

frash said:


> I got €100 in those 'All for One' gift vouchers last xmas.
> 
> I kept forgetting to spend it & have now realised that it expired 2 days ago (Nov 27th).
> 
> ...


 
I read somewhere before that vouchers cannot go out of date and it would be illegal if a shop did not accept a voucher which it had issued. I am not sure about the one for all vouchers, but i am sure the same would apply


----------



## frash (29 Nov 2007)

Thanks Manus - I had heard that too.

I guess it does apply from what Nige experienced.


----------



## Merrion (29 Nov 2007)

More information on vouchers and their expiry here. Seems shops are entitled to expiry dates.

Also note from the [broken link removed]:
_As such, it is vital that consumers check to see when the expiry date applies, as they have no redress if it expires before they choose to use it. Consumers should also make recipients of gift vouchers aware of limits if they apply._


----------



## 8till8 (29 Nov 2007)

This is one of my pet-hates, possibly the worst consumer deal ever. While they say to treat the vouchers as cash, Cash doesn't go out of date. Unbelievable that certain retailers can offer such a poor product and still get away with it. 
Years ago I was in the retail industry and sold gift vouchers which never expired, they were a great source of income as the percentage of unused vouchers was an added bonus, even the falling value of euro/pound was good for business. However an expiry date is really taking the pixxx.


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Nov 2007)

8till8 said:


> This is one of my pet-hates, possibly the worst consumer deal ever. While they say to treat the vouchers as cash, Cash doesn't go out of date. Unbelievable that certain retailers can offer such a poor product and still get away with it.


I agree with you, it's a disgrace.  A few years ago my mother gave me a present as a voucher.  I didn't get to use it for over 3 months, and when I went into the shop - run by a family friend - it was pointed out that it was out of date, but they would redeem it as I was a family friend.  Their vouchers had "valid for 3 months" printed on them.  Unbelieveable.  Needless to say I never shopped there again.


----------



## Guest127 (1 Dec 2007)

same as op. forgot about voucher and it expired. all for one gift voucher shop had no problem with issueing a new one. which had a new expiry date of 1 year.


----------

